# All purpose house wash



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

I use that yellow stuff SW sells, but I'm up for trying something new and maybe better. What do you guys use for an all purpose house wash?


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

You could try Simple Cherry from PressureTek, a lot of guys like it. I've only used it once. 

EnviroSpec has five or more good all purpose house washes. He's here in Milwaukee. He's a great guy. Give him a call and he'll set you up.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks man...I'm kinda diggin' the Power House stuff. I like how it works well with hard water and is just as good when washing with cold water. I also like that you can order less than $50 when buying chemicals :thumbsup:


----------

